# Android 10 update--Wifi



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

After the Android10 update, when you turn off wifi its automatically turns back on seconds later. I normally turn off wifi when I'm not using my Tivo Stream 4k. Anyone else seeing this?


----------

